
PHP7 portable Windows 10 - alvil
https://github.com/is73/PHP-7-Portable-Windows-10-32bit
======
alvil
This is PHP7 portable ready to distribute with your (web and command line)
scripts to your clients. 6MB zipped, 13MB unzipped. It contains base
extensions, you can add more extensions if you wish.

No additional software, libraries and runtimes are required. It runs even from
USB key. Your feedback is highly appreciated.

